

Ask HN: Lunch with a millionaire, what to ask? - seriousman

I'm 25, I have a lunch coming next week with a millionaire (which happens to be the Chief Technology officer of the F-500 company I work for).<p>It's a rare chance so I'm composing a short list of questions that I'm going to ask him. Please let me know if I miss anything important. Your advice is really appreciated!<p>---------------------------------------------------------------
1/What are 3 skills you think the most important to your success?<p>2/ Is networking a must to be successful? If yes, How do you expand your networks? (go to conf, meetup, keep in touch with old friends...)<p>3/ If one advice you could tell your younger self, what would that be?<p>4/ Do you read often? How do you apply knowledge in books?<p>5/ Is being a millionaire what you originally aimed for or it's just a sweet side-effect? :)<p>6/ Which one is more important to your success? Technical skills or entrepreneurship?<p>---------------------------------------
======
iends
These are stupid questions that anybody could answer for him without without
being a millionaire.

I would ask:

1) What are problems you are having right now that you need solved and are
willing to pay money for (both for yourself personally and for your company)?

2) I think my value is not being fully realize in my current position. I have
skills in X,Y, & Z. Can you think of a better way I can help the company get
more value out of me as an employee?

~~~
seriousman
Thanks. I agree that anybody could answer these questions, but a fool's
answers to these questions should be totally different from millionaire's.

Thanks for the 2 questions, I'd add these to my list.

